# Dallas Texas Abandon Buildings for Shoot



## hemjesti (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey there, wondering if any of you might know of a a few locations in the dfw area that are available for a photo shoot. Some Urban Decay sorta stuff, but with easy access. I don't mind contacting people FOR access, but would rather not. 

Shooting a model and wanted something great. I know that there are some amazing photographers on here, i've seen the work, and I'm hoping that some of you may share with me a couple of great places to rock this shoot out. 


Thank you for your time!


----------

